# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  Нарушение синхронизации сети или И?

## Scorpion69

Есть P4-2,6 Cel и Notebook P4-2,2 Cel. На обоих XP Pro SP2. Сеть работает без проблем. Есть одно большое "НО". Мы режемся в Age of Empires (1). В сетевой игре, через минут пять или около того, игра вылетает с сообщением "Вы были выключены из игры из-за отсутствия синхронизации. Ваше соединение скорее всего было утеряно".
Чем только не "лечил" (начиная с настроек сети, заканчивая установкой геймерской версии XP Pre3 SP2), не помогает. Может найдется кто-нибудь, кто  скажет чем это лечится ? Пока никто не смог помочь из спецов, может спецы такие, а может это по жизни не поправить ? )))) Заранее благодарен, с уважением,
Scorpion69.

PS. Советы по переходу на другую игру и тому подобное не принимаются, прошу только по существу.

----------

